# Indexing Wheel Questions



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2008)

I am looking for someone who has a drilling jig set-up for a Jet midi lathe and uses it in conjunction with an indexing wheel. Maybe you have some photos to share. I am looking to drill evenly spaced holes in face grain work as well as side  work. Also if you know of a site that explains the use of the indexing wheel and the formulas needed to make evenly spaced holes.Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a great site and has the set-up for the jet mini...

http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning.html







This new accessory from Alisam is a complete system for indexing on your "JET" 1014 mini-lathe! The system consists of a 7 inch, laser engraved, anodized aluminum plate with a 1 inch center ID spindle hole and  two concentric rows of indexing holes. The outer row of 72 holes are spaced 5 degrees apart and the inner row of 20 holes are 18 degrees apart. This combination allows the user to adjust for virtually any position around the circumference of your turning! Also included is the custom bracket machined to utilize the existing tapped hole and bolt on the headstock of the JET mini-lathe. NO MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR LATHE REQUIRED! We also include a thumb scew for securing this bracket to the headstock, (in conjunction with the "Belt adjustment door" spring retention bolt on your JET lathe), a "dog point" indexing screw and a 1 inch X 8 tpi threaded jam nut to secure the indexing plate on your spindle. You may also secure the plate to the spindle with your lathe's chuck or faceplate. The bracket may be left in position without getting in the way of either your turning or belt adjustments when not using the index plate.

Customize your turnings quickly and easily just by aligning the indexing screw to any hole you choose and your ink, paint, router or carving tools add your personal artistic touch to your work!

                                                                                                                  $45.99

We have come across 2 JET lathes, (in almost three years of selling the JIS-01's), serial #C 3100625 & #C 4034937, where the headstock's tapped holes we use for securing our custom bracket were not where they were designed to be, even though JET's engineers told us the hole positions do not vary! We did design some play in our bracket to make up for some loose tolerances at the factory BUT obviously it is possible then to have a JET lathe that in the production run has the position of the tapped holes off. In such an instance it may be necessary to alter our bracket.

 Alisam Engineering, PO Box 75, Lima, New York 14485
 Â©Alisam Engineering 2008


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2008)

I hear that the one above is really good

I have this one and I like it
http://ironfirellc.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=5
They have one for different size lathes


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the Jet mini model as well as the universal model for my larger lathe.  I actually like the magnetic base which holds the indexing arm and use it on both lathes. 

Browse through the Jigs and Fixtures forum.  Someone a while back showed their idea of a drill holding bed for the mini lathe.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2008)

They also sell that exact model on ebay for about 5 bucks cheaper! 

http://stores.ebay.ca/Alisam-Engineering


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2008)

That is the exact unit I have and got last year. Fits fine. My question is two part. I am looking for a photo of a jig where the drill is held in place so you can drill both from the front and the side. I had seen a photo somewhere and have put this question on a number of sites but no responses yet. The other question basically is how do you calculate the holes to be used on a piece. Is there a formula that you can plug numbers in???  I know they sell drill holders for larger lathes but will not fit my tool rest. I will scan the archieves here.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 13, 2008)

Itoo want to see how people hold a drill onto the lathe.
I just want some ideas in order to get the mind working at figuring how I can do it.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31853

My pics of my drill wrapped to the tail stock is strickly sarcasm.


----------



## mwenman (Jan 13, 2008)

I have read this thread several times and was almost pulling hair out because I know that I have seen just what you are looking for and just now it dawned on me that I believe I saw it on Ed D's (yoyospin) website in one of his tutorials so I took a look and yep..there it was...

Oneway makes a device called a Drill Wizard that sits in your toolrest base that will allow you to attach and use a hand held dril

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Lathes___Attachments___Drill_Wizard___drill_wizard?Args=

This may or may not work for a midi lathe, but if not, could give ideas on how to make something that will.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 13, 2008)

If it was a snake it would of bit me.

Thanks "mwenman".


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave, if you have a drill with a side handle, most of the time that handle has a threaded rod handle that can be removed. Then take some 1" round stock and drill & tap a matching hole in the rod. Now a piece of threaded rod can be put in the rod and into the clamp for the drill handle.  IF you dril is good enough, the clamp will hold it sold. If the drill is cheap junk, you may need to look for a better drill or better jig.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 14, 2008)

My drill which I bought 20 years ago from a snap on tool dealer has a handle which fits around the area just below the chuck and can be tightened or removed just by turning the handle and it clamps itself around the drill. I see what you are saying about a drill with a threaded hole on the side of it like the kind i use at work.
That is what I needed Lee someone to kick start my brain. Thanks.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 14, 2008)

I just found this after doing a search.


http://yoyospin.com/inlay/

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/Whisk/whisk.htm


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes that is a nice unit but the problem is that the lathe I am using it on is a Jet mini and that has a 1" tool rest rod as I need 3/4". It is too long too unless I get a longer banjo.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 15, 2008)

John T.  Try this one, took some research...

http://www.sydneywoodturners.com.au/site/articles/machinery/drilljig/drilljig.html

Lathe Drilling Jig 
By Keith Jeeves 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Drilling accurate holes in a workpiece held in the lathe can be difficult to achieve accurately, especially if the angle to the wood must be repeatable. 

Bushings and guides are available but soon become worn and setting of accurate drilling angles is difficult. 

To solve the problem, a jig was produced from scrap plywood to hold a cheap plunger type drill guide, available from any hardware store. 

The jig is easily adjustable and the angle of the drill to the lathe bed is easily measurable. 

Consistently accurate holes are achieved, especially when using an index plate to align a large number of hole on a small diameter workpiece where the drilled holes are almost touching and slight inaccuracies are noticeable. 

The drill press is mounted in slots to allow the drill to be aligned perfectly on centre or above/below centre which will achieve a 'Catherine wheel' effect (see photo below). 

The following photos are self explanatory, click on a thumbnail for a larger image.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey John,

THe thumbnails version doesn't seem to be working!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 15, 2008)

When I "borrowed the info, the links must have broke, try the "shortcut" and then it works on their page...

http://www.sydneywoodturners.com.au/site/articles/machinery/drilljig/drilljig.html


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can work with that. I am ordering the part soon. I have just seen that drill guide. Thanks so much.


----------



## Darley (Jan 31, 2008)

This may help too just a small hand trimer


----------

